# beret style hat patter



## jeanzach (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a pattern for a beret style hat that can be knit on a flat loom? I have the authentic knitting board. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

check this site http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. Link lead to several free loom patterns. YAY!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

I've never used a loom. Would someone send me the type of loom you think I need to purchase and an idea of what can be made with them.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I just started using looms and I bought the sets from Michael's. I guess they are their own brand - Loops and Threads - called Knit Quick. The round looms were $19.95 less my 40% coupon.
There is a little booklet included which shows you how to make a plain hat. Then there are links to all kinds of places if you go to search at the top of this page. That is where I am going next to learn more, including socks.
I also bought the long looms for $34.95 with another 40% coupon and this set has a small leaflet too, but I bought a book on long looms so I will experiment there soon too.
The most popular looms mentioned on KP are called Knifty Knitters and I have seen those at Walmart.
So far I am enjoying it. The things knit up really fast but you have to use thick yarn or it is too holey - I know this from experience already.. So Chunky or 2 strands of Worsted or Sport for these looms.
There are other looms that are for smaller gauge yarns including looms specifically for socks. That will have to wait in my case as I have lots of yarn to use up for hats and scarves for the homeless, the local youth centre, senior residences etc.
But first, after this chenille hat I am making right now, I am going to make slouchy socks for me and my future DIL.


----------



## traceydnj (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm fairly new to loom knitting as well and am learning new things all of the time. I also started out on the round Knifty Knitters and have really enjoyed them. I'm in the process of making an afghan on the yellow round KK and am on the fourth and final panel. Then I have to put them together and that sounds like a daunting task. I am a cross stitcher and then saw the looms and thought "I could do that." and now I haven't cross stitched in months. Definitely addicting! Enjoy whatever you choose to purchase, it's really fun.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

traceydnj said:


> I'm fairly new to loom knitting as well and am learning new things all of the time. I also started out on the round Knifty Knitters and have really enjoyed them. I'm in the process of making an afghan on the yellow round KK and am on the fourth and final panel. Then I have to put them together and that sounds like a daunting task. I am a cross stitcher and then saw the looms and thought "I could do that." and now I haven't cross stitched in months. Definitely addicting! Enjoy whatever you choose to purchase, it's really fun.


I agree with u i havent touched my knitting for 2 weeks since getting this loom.. im haveing a blast !!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Me too, I keep going back to my loom when I should be doing baby shower gifts..
I made a couple of things on the loom for the shower though - a hat and a ball. The ball was super easy and so cute.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

pdunn56 said:


> check this site http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html


Malicious website: this site has a virus attached to it. be very careful...


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not promoting this site I just looked up a beret butFYI my virus checker didn't warn about it and I've been there several times with no repercussions, but you should always be careful of weblinks and use good judgement



pksgirl said:


> pdunn56 said:
> 
> 
> > check this site http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html
> ...


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Im sorry I didnt mean to imply anything. Just know when I went to the site for myself my Norton caught something for me. Might be the same for someone else. Im glad you could get in, I really wanted to see that pattern. but my computer wont let me.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can use 1 strand of ww yarn. Look on you tube and find the loom knitting U stitch. This makes a very small tight stitch. I posted a pic of a hat done on the KK using the U stitch a few weeks ago.



SylviaC said:


> I just started using looms and I bought the sets from Michael's. I guess they are their own brand - Loops and Threads - called Knit Quick. The round looms were $19.95 less my 40% coupon.
> There is a little booklet included which shows you how to make a plain hat. Then there are links to all kinds of places if you go to search at the top of this page. That is where I am going next to learn more, including socks.
> I also bought the long looms for $34.95 with another 40% coupon and this set has a small leaflet too, but I bought a book on long looms so I will experiment there soon too.
> The most popular looms mentioned on KP are called Knifty Knitters and I have seen those at Walmart.
> ...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

jeanzach said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a beret style hat that can be knit on a flat loom? I have the authentic knitting board. Thanks in advance.


At JoAnn's the coupons work on all products not on sale that week including books. You might try YouTube.com. Then put on the subject line loom knitting, knitting board, Kiss looms, cinDWood looms, etc.. This should show you the different looms and some of what they can make. Moon Loomer


----------



## gram e (Apr 22, 2012)

I went on Ravelry Loom kniting today and they have several pattterns for berets that are free You might like to check it out


----------

